# page on vits



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi
trying t find the page with a complete list of vitamins i shouldd be taking, how many mcg per day and cough medicines. i found it the other day, but now cant find it again.

can anyone help

thanks 

jade

xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

think it's Angel Bumps fertility protocol your looking for it's in the complimentary and holistics therapy section


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

thank you, will check it out now

xxxxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------

